# A Novel Idea



## MrHappy (Nov 25, 2010)

I know there are a few of us on here who enjoy reading novels and I'm always keen to hear about novels other people recommend so I thought I'd start this thread in the hope we could all help each other. 

The idea is to give a bit of info on a novel/s you've read and a rating. 

If we keep to a similar format eg Genre/type of novel, Author, Title/s, Bit of info, & Rating (maybe a maximum of 5 very happy faces - ). So I'll begin -

*Genre:* Fantasy
*Author:* Brent Weeks
*Title:* This is a Trilogy (The Night Angel Trilogy) - Book 1. The Way of Shadows, Book 2. Shadow's Edge, Book 3. Beyond the Shadows
*Bit of Info:* These books are fast paced. It's like the author was on speed when he wrote them. The story's about an assassin in a world of evil and magic. I recommend these books if you want something that's difficult to put down. They do involve a bit of blood and guts
*Rating:*


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh I'm starting that very soon!
Right after I finish the curent Robert Jordan books!

But one of my favourite authors is the Australian Jennifar Fallon

Genre: Fantasy
Author: Jennifar Fallon
Titles: Demon Child trilogy, Tide Lords Series, Second Sons Trilogy and Hythrun Chronicles
Info: As Brent Weeks writes, fast paced. Sometimes very predictable but surely enjoyable, some thing for everyone a bit of romance that's real (not twilight), action and subtle political stances. 
Rating:


----------



## Vixen (Nov 25, 2010)

*Genre:* Fantasy / Scifi / Horror / Western
*Author:* Stephen King
*Title:* The Dark Tower (series of 7 books)
*Bit of Info:* It's really too complex to describe in a few sentences, you will just have to read it and see for yourself, there's a reason it's my favorite novel hands down. A very basic summary: It follows the story of a 'gunslinger' on his quest to find a tower, which he believes will save the existence of his world and the universe.
*Rating: * and an extra


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Anyone read robert jordan?
or George R R Martin?
Brain Jacque? 
Tolkien?
John Marsden?


----------



## LizardLady (Nov 25, 2010)

I too am a Stephen King fan...

*Genre: *Fantasy/Thriller
*Author: *Stephen King
*Title: *Misery
*Bit of Info: *A chilling story about a writer and his "number one fan"... a *must* read!
*Rating: *


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Nov 25, 2010)

That is a great read!


----------



## Tristan (Nov 25, 2010)

*Genre: *Fantasy
*Author: *Lian Hearn (pseudonym) Gillian Rubinstein (real)
*Title: *Tales of the Otori (trilogy + Sequel + Prequel)
*Bit of Info: *a young warrior named Takeo in his struggles to avenge an adoptive father, escape the legacy of his biological father, and pursue the love of his life in the midst of an enormous power struggle involving dozens of clan lords and thousands of warriors
*Rating: 

*


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Nov 25, 2010)

My fav author would have to be Dean Koontz,
Some of his better books are

DRAGON TEARS - my favorite of his
INTESITY
THE CUTTING CREW
THE FACE 
VELOCITY

Also like Stephen King's IT and CHRISTINE


----------



## smigga (Nov 25, 2010)

*Genre:*fantasy
*Author:*Cassandra Clare
*Title:*(Trilogy-The Mortal Instruments) City of Bones, City of Ashes, City of Glass
*Bit of Info: *These books are about a young lady who finds a out about her mysterious past.
*Rating:=4.5*


----------



## MrHappy (Nov 25, 2010)

slim6y said:


> Honestly - I wished I had time for casual reading... but I get up to my eyeballs in text books, assignments and exams and can find no time....



Every time you sit on the dunny, slim6y!

I love the 4.5 rating smigga


----------



## scorps (Nov 25, 2010)

I am on my iPhone so am not going to set up that template thing, 

The last 2 books I read where both autobiographys and I loved both:

Scare tissue - 
Wolf of wall street 

Both awesome books imo


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Scar Tissue is pretty good book. 
Anthony had some great experiences!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 25, 2010)

VixenBabe said:


> *Author:* Stephen King
> *Title:* The Dark Tower (series of 7 books)


I love that series but it's taking soooooooooooooooo long between books. The Gunslinger 



Jannico said:


> Anyone read robert jordan?


Wheel of Time is a great read. Unforunately RJ died before finishing it. I'm still yet to read the latest one, written based on some RJ text & RJ notes.


----------



## scorps (Nov 25, 2010)

Jannico said:


> Scar Tissue is pretty good book.
> Anthony had some great experiences!



And some crazy ones I doubt most people could come close to relating to, very good read.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 25, 2010)

Jannico said:


> Scar Tissue is pretty good book.
> Anthony had some great experiences!


If you want a good rock book, have a read of The Dirt (Motley Crue)
Personally I thought it was a better read that Scar Tissue (which is a good read)
Crazy From The Heat (David Lee Roth) is also quite good.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Nov 26, 2010)

> Wheel of Time is a great read. Unforunately RJ died before finishing it. I'm still yet to read the latest one, written based on some RJ text & RJ notes.



Don't let the fact that Jordan didn't completely write the last three books. You can tell the difference but after a few hunred pages it seems pretty normal. 
Sanderson is a bit more direct in his writing.


----------



## Vixen (Nov 26, 2010)

Tristan said:


> *Genre: *Fantasy
> *Author: *Lian Hearn (pseudonym) Gillian Rubinstein (real)
> *Title: *Tales of the Otori (trilogy + Sequel + Prequel)
> *Bit of Info: *a young warrior named Takeo in his struggles to avenge an adoptive father, escape the legacy of his biological father, and pursue the love of his life in the midst of an enormous power struggle involving dozens of clan lords and thousands of warriors
> ...



Can vouch for this, read them quite a few years ago but from what I remember they were quite good!


----------



## MrHappy (Nov 26, 2010)

kkjkdt1 said:


> My fav author would have to be Dean Koontz,



He's not one of my favourite authors but I like the way he can make you laugh (out loud) throughout some of his novels. 

In 'Relentless' there are some very funny parts involving the son. I just struggle with some of his 'out there' stuff - a bit too unbelievable. But then again my favourite books involve magic and dragons so who am I to judge?
I'd still give Relentless  = 3.5


----------



## MrHappy (Nov 26, 2010)

2 more books - centred around the Bikie scene.
Both Non-fiction

Author: Arthur Veno
Title: The Brotherhoods
Bit of Info: Arthur Veno is said to be "Australia's leading bikie expert". The book's about bikie clubs - where they began to where they're headed, with everything in-between. Interesting read, but also a bit slow.
Rating: 

2nd Book
Authors: Ross Coulthart (journalist) & Duncan Mcnab
Title: Dead Man Running
Bit of Info: An insider's (Stevan Utah) story into the bikie culture. Stevan's account of his introduction to the scene, things that happened and why he became an informant. There's mention of snakes too. Better than 'Brotherhood' in my opinion but I found it difficult to believe everything.
Rating:


----------



## Defective (Nov 26, 2010)

VixenBabe said:


> *Genre:* Fantasy / Scifi / Horror / Western
> *Author:* Stephen King
> *Title:* The Dark Tower (series of 7 books)
> *Bit of Info:* It's really too complex to describe in a few sentences, you will just have to read it and see for yourself, there's a reason it's my favorite novel hands down. A very basic summary: It follows the story of a 'gunslinger' on his quest to find a tower, which he believes will save the existence of his world and the universe.
> *Rating: * and an extra


 OMG i love this trilogy!!! my dad use to read a couple of chapters to me every night as a bedtime story!!
anyway...
Genre: Fantasy / Scifi / Horror /Romance
Author: Stephen King
Title: The Eyes Of The Dragon
Bit of Info: (books blurb) _*'everyone in the kingdom talked about the king-in- waiting, Roland's elder son,Peter. and one man thought and planned and brooded on something else: how to make sure that Roland's younger son, Thomas, should be crowned instead.'*_ Outline: Flagg, the king's magician killed roland and set it up so that it looked like peter killed him. so peter was charged with the murder of king roland, his father and imprisioned in the highest tower of The Needle. 
Rating: 500000/100 

Genre: Fantasy / Scifi / Horror 
Author: Stephen King
Title: 1408
Bit of Info: Mike Enslin makes a living writing popular books about haunted places. After staying at the Dolphin Hotel, he will finally be able to believe what he writes. Watch the movie...it's better and easier to understand, to read the book you need a good imagination to be able to be the characters and do in your mind what they are doing on the page.
Rating: 10/10


----------



## Nighthawk (Nov 26, 2010)

Lambert said:


> OMG i love this trilogy!!! my dad use to read a couple of chapters to me every night as a bedtime story!!
> anyway...
> Genre: Fantasy / Scifi / Horror /Romance
> Author: Stephen King
> ...



Read the eyes of the dragon myself a while ago, definitely not bad: another


----------



## Defective (Nov 26, 2010)

i love flagg!


----------



## MrHappy (Nov 26, 2010)

slim6y said:


> That's how I passed law... all the time I was on the dunny I read law papers after law papers.... I got the top possible mark so it must have worked



There's so many ways I can link law papers and sitting on the dunny. All would be funny but I don't know how to avoid an infraction.


----------



## Defective (Nov 26, 2010)

that's where i read to so don't worry you're not the only one. it's a peaceful place the thunderbox!


----------



## Nighthawk (Nov 26, 2010)

Lambert said:


> that's where i read to so don't worry you're not the only one. it's a peaceful place the thunderbox!


 
I know it's the only way I can get my husband to babysit the kids for five minutes so I can get some time to myself...:?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Nov 26, 2010)

my toilet has speakers in it for my ipod...


----------



## ravan (Nov 27, 2010)

Author: Brian lumley
Title: necroscope
Bit of Info: the first of many stories involving vampires, necroscopes, dead people and the CIA
Rating: awesome 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Necroscope_(series)


----------



## krefft (Nov 27, 2010)

Genre: Fantasy / Scifi / Horror / Western
Me too for this one. It's amazing..

Author: Stephen King
Title: The Dark Tower (series of 7 books)
Bit of Info: It's really too complex to describe in a few sentences, you will just have to read it and see for yourself, there's a reason it's my favorite novel hands down. A very basic summary: It follows the story of a 'gunslinger' on his quest to find a tower, which he believes will save the existence of his world and the universe.
Rating: and an extra


----------



## Nighthawk (Nov 27, 2010)

Here's one of my favourites at the moment, anything by the same author is brilliant however, and I would recommend 'The Last Continent' to any australian...

Title: Nation
Author: Terry Pratchett
Genre: Fantasy/satire
Bit of info (blurb on back): On the day the world ends... Mau is on his way home from the Boys' Island. Soon he will be a man. And then the wave comes, a huge wave, dragging with black night behind it and bringing a schooner which sails over and through the island rainforest. The village has gone. The Nation as it was has gone. Now there's just Mau, who wears barely anything, a trouserman girl who wears far too much, and an awful lot of big misunderstadings...

Disclaimer on the inside by the author: "Thinking, this book contains some. Whether you try it at home or not is up to you."
 Not as great as some of his books, but still bloody brilliant. His humor is subtle, so I find reading it more than once, rather than getting to know the story, makes me view it from different angles.


----------



## euphorion (Nov 27, 2010)

Soldier Son Trilogy, ********er Trilogy, The Name of the Wind by Patrick Rothfuss
anything by Robin Hobb, Kate Forsyth

genre: all fantasy
basically big adventures of a grand scale
all


----------



## Defective (Nov 27, 2010)

Jannico said:


> my toilet has speakers in it for my ipod...


 
that's sad!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Nov 27, 2010)

> that's sad!



I beg to differ  



> Soldier Son Trilogy....anything by Robin Hobb



A bit slow and heaps of detail but great writing!


----------



## MrHappy (Nov 27, 2010)

Genre: Fantasy? - Based on the game Assassin's Creed II
Author: Oliver Bowden
Title: Assassin's Creed RENAISSANCE
Bit of Info: Set in Italy during the Renaissance - about a guy (Ezio Auditore) on his journey of vengeance. Leonardo da Vinci even plays a role in it. Not too bad, but not 'on-the-edge-of-your-seat' reading either. (I've never played the game so those who have may be able to relate to what's going on in it).
Rating:


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 27, 2010)

OK, won't go into detail but the authors i recommend 
Robert Jordan - Wheel of Time. Started reading this around 1993, god what an epic and still waiting to finish it. Everytime a new book is released i have to start the whole thing again because i can't remember it. Got it on audiobook now, took almost 3 months listening to it at work for 12 hours a day....
David Eddings - All of them
David Gemmell - All of them
Sara Douglass - The Tecendor books
Peter V Brett - The painted man books
Brent weeks - Night angel trilogy
Robin Hobb - The liveship books, not so much the soldier son trilogy
Terry Brooks
Jennifer Fallon
Kate Elliott - Crown of stars
Trudi Canarvan - The Black magician more so than The age of five
Fiona McIntosh
JR Tolkien - Although couldn't get into the Silmarillian or The Children of Hurin
Anne McCaffrey - Pern series.... Nice light reading 
oh oh and i almost forgot J K Rowling lol


----------



## shellfisch (Nov 28, 2010)

Definately not a fan of Fantasy/Sci-Fi 

Where's all the detective/mystery type stuff?? :shock:

I LOVE anything by Lee Child, Michael Connelly, Robert B Parker, Ed McBain, Harlan Coben, Lisa Scottoline......there's heaps of others, I just can't think of them right now.....


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 28, 2010)

Still my fave book is Stephen King's "IT". I'm a big fan of King's books, but this one is outstanding. Forget the movie, no way can they cram the detail of that book into a 2hr flick. Very gripping read.

Beep beep Richie


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 28, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> Still my fave book is Stephen King's "IT". I'm a big fan of King's books, but this one is outstanding. Forget the movie, no way can they cram the detail of that book into a 2hr flick. Very gripping read.
> 
> Beep beep Richie


 
They all float......


Am i the only one that reads true crime lol


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 28, 2010)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Am i the only one that reads true crime lol


No. 
See if you can find a book by Derrick Hand, The Coronor - Investigating Sudden Death.
Hand was the Coroner at Glebe (NSW) & dealt with some well publicised cases. It's not all crime related but a good book. 
Also Crime Scenes by Esther Mackay. She was a copper & worked at SW Sydney & some of her stories are jaw dropping & tragic.
Particularly a story about two kids who went missing around Pheasant's Nest & were found in a bridge pylon. 
These are both Aussie books too

I'm currently reading a series called Underbelly (no connection whatsoever with the TV series) which is series of short stories of crime tales from all over Aus. 

I've also read books by Chopper, Graham "Abo" Henry, & Neddy Smith books, but I always wonder what is fair dinkum, exaggeration, bragging or completely untrue with these books. 

Another good one is The Razor Gang, dealing with Sydney street crime back in the 30s, sly grog shops, knock shops, drugs etc. 
With Tilley Divine & I can't remember the other bird's name, basically running Sydney crime back then.


----------



## Defective (Nov 28, 2010)

GSXR_Boy said:


> They all float......
> 
> 
> Am i the only one that reads true crime lol


 
what about John Grisham??? and King don't float...just not everyone enjoys the genre of writing/movies he does. Did you enjoy The Green Mile Movie?? That wasn't horror yet stephen king wrote the original novel and helped produce the movie.
i was reading that book at 12 at school and wasn't suppose to but i got a letter from the principal. got hounded by the other students though


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 28, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> No.
> See if you can find a book by Derrick Hand, The Coronor - Investigating Sudden Death.
> Hand was the Coroner at Glebe (NSW) & dealt with some well publicised cases. It's not all crime related but a good book.
> Also Crime Scenes by Esther Mackay. She was a copper & worked at SW Sydney & some of her stories are jaw dropping & tragic.
> ...


 
Good 

*Runs off to eBay* Whilst i have a pretty big collection of them, unfortunately alot of them are overseas ones and full of the smae old repedative stories in those rather thick books such a "The giant book of" etc and we have all heard those before.( at least they have that old book smell though! ) Those ones you mentioned sound like a decent read so i will keep an eye out for them. I have a few other that just focus on the one case and they are pretty good.

I have read the Chopper books etc to and found them a little boring and didn't like the big noting and bits you wonder if they were just put in to sell the books.

Cheers Josh


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 28, 2010)

Lambert said:


> what about John Grisham??? and King don't float...just not everyone enjoys the genre of writing/movies he does. Did you enjoy The Green Mile Movie?? That wasn't horror yet stephen king wrote the original novel and helped produce the movie.
> i was reading that book at 12 at school and wasn't suppose to but i got a letter from the principal. got hounded by the other students though


 
Boring!  The float bit is a quote from the movie IT  The Green mile was a good (a guy at my work is a dead ringer for John Coffey lol ). Forget what the other students think of you, you only have to be there a few years and then have nothing to do with them or thier stupid reunions


----------



## Defective (Nov 28, 2010)

i finished high school 5yrs ago  ! it was only because they were reading the stupid boring teen books and i was intellectual enough to get what stephen king was writing about! they would 'dob' on me and be all like "rhiannon's reading books from the senior section!'' i'd flash a note and the teachers laughed.

back on topic...i got some new stephen king books today with orginial covers (YAY) which is rare.

Title: Dolores Claiborne
Bit of info: (from the blurb) _Dolores has a story to tell, not quite what the police had expected. Dolores claiborne has a confession to make... she will take her time. won't be hurried. will do it her way, sparing niether details or feelings. hers or anyone elses._

i haven't read this since year 10  so its been a fair while. from what i remember of it, it was a good book. mum also got me The Stand and Gerald's Game all with original covers as well. i guess it's a good reason to go to markets.


----------



## ravan (Nov 28, 2010)

really like james patterson too... am a bit behind though, still have about 6 that have been released recently that i havent read...


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Nov 28, 2010)

Goerge R. R. Martin
Song Of Ice and Fire.

Pretty much the largest game of chess you'll ever see. 
The fantasy in this is so ever subtle which brings it to the forefront of this genre, making you grasp to every wisp of magic you see. 
Not like many other fantasy novel's where a group of young men or a young man become the saviour of the world but this is a world of Kings and Queens and politics. 


Pretty much the most epic series I've ever read. Much more than Wheel Of Time (R. Jordan) because this never slows down.


----------



## MrHappy (Dec 9, 2010)

Just finished;

'Enforcer'
Non-fiction
By Ceaser Campbell - founding member and sergeant-at-arms of the Bandidos Australia
An interesting insight into Ceaser's life as a bikie.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Dec 9, 2010)

i just read a series by an Aussie lady called Lian Hearn
Tales of the Otori a 5 book series 
based in japan its part fantasy part based on real events 
its got a killer story with ninjas samurai an awesome love story just a great read from book 1 
starts with Across the nightingale floor i highly recommend it.


----------



## dreamkiller (Dec 9, 2010)

agree with dean koontz . . . . but try 'intensity'.


----------



## Tinky (Dec 10, 2010)

*Astralian Action*

Some very good recomendations on the Fantasy side, (Robin Hobb, Raymond E Fiest, David Eddings)

Stay away from Tolkin unless you are a hard core fan, (movies were great by the books are long and dry)

For Something different

Title: Ice Station
Author: Matthew Reilly (Australian)
Genre: Action
Bit of info (blurb on back): Go, Go, Go from page one. 
At a remote ice station in Antarctica, a team of US scientists
has made and amazing discovery. They have found something
buried deep within the coastal ice shelf. Something trapped
inside a 100-million-year-old layer of ice.
Something made of _metal_.​​
Or for a cross over of fantasy and action
Title: Contest
Author: Matthew Reilly (Australian)
Genre: Action
Bit of info (blurb on back): _Contest_ is the result of an interstellar gladiatorial conflict between seven sentient races. This time, Earth has been chosen to host the event, and Stephen Swain, with his daughter in tow, has been chosen to represent us in the arena. Although Earth may be participating, it is not participating of its own free will.
The ultimate blood sport has begun, and survival is only part of the problem.

*Great Xmas presents*


----------



## Vixen (Dec 10, 2010)

Certainly another thumbs up for Matthew Reilly, I really enjoyed Ice Station aswell.

Also any books by Michael Crichton, probably my favorite author.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 10, 2010)

Jannico said:


> John Marsden?


yeh i've read the "tomorrow" series, and recommend them for anyone

i also recommend "gone" , cant remember the auther tho

uhh, its late and no more come to mind, but ill get back here


----------



## Sock Puppet (Dec 11, 2010)

Vixen said:


> Also any books by Michael Crichton, probably my favorite author.


I'm reading one at the moment called Prey, but it's struggling to keep me involved. 
Of course, I still have to finish it, I can't leave it hanging haha


----------



## craig.a.c (Dec 11, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> I'm reading one at the moment called Prey, but it's struggling to keep me involved.
> Of course, I still have to finish it, I can't leave it hanging haha


 
Prey is a very good book. My favourite of Michael Crichton.
All of the "Tomorrow when the war began" (John Marsden) series are good books.
Anything from Mathew Rielly is a good read also.


----------



## imalizard (Dec 11, 2010)

Im also reading prey, nearly finished it. It's been keeping me interested throughout the book so I like it


----------



## HILDY (Dec 11, 2010)

Anything with grug in it is great.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 12, 2010)

Watership Down - Richard Adams
Awesome book, about rabbits, really enjoyed it

Lord of the rings trilogy are good books, bloody struggle to read though, I read them when I was 11 it took me a few months, The Hobbit is much easier and also a good book.

The Barrumbi Kids - Leonie Norrington
Spirit of Barrumbi - Leonie Norrington
Leaving Barrumbi - Leonie Norrington

These are about some kids in a remote aboriginal community, I picked them up only cause I saw a death adder on the front of one of them, they were a great read, loved them!


----------



## Australis (Dec 12, 2010)

*Genre: * science / non-fiction

*Author: *Richard Dawkins - world renowned academic - biological theorist.

*Titles:* The Greatest Show on Earth & The God Delusion

*Bit of Info: * Like most of his titles they revolve around evolution - and dispelling primitive religious myths. 

*Rating: *10/10


----------



## rhysmachine101 (Dec 12, 2010)

What an awesome thread!

Well I am a predominately sci fi/fantasy reader but:

Genre: Crime
Author: John Connelly

Titles: Every Dead Thing, The Lovers, The Black Angel, The Reapers, The Unquiet and many more...

Info: These books mostly revolve around Private Detective Charlie Parker, a former cop who had his family murdered while he was at the pub.
Very dark and haunting novels- the characters are extremely grey, morally, and you really... well I wouldn't say 'love' but something close to love, them. Most of the books have this slight touch of the supernatural in them- especially The Black Angel and The Lovers. 
I would highly recommend these books to both fans of the crime and supernatural genres
     
Also: The Dark Tower Series,
Also: Raymond E Feist : especially the Daughter of the Empire Trilogy, which he co-wrote with Janny Wurts - they are awesome!


----------



## Tinky (Dec 12, 2010)

*For something a bit light & fun*

Title: The Dresden Files
Author: Jim Butcher
Genre: Fantasy
Bit of info (blurb on back): Go, Go, Go from page one. 

Harry Dresden is the best at what he does. Well, technically, he's the only at what he does. So when the Chicago P.D. has a case that transcends mortal creativity or capability, they come to him for answers. For the "everyday" world is actually full of strange and magical things -- and most of them don't play well with humans. That's where Harry comes in. Takes a wizard to catch a -- well, whatever. 

Magic. It can get a guy killed.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 12, 2010)

Title: Wheel Of Time
Author: Robert Jordan/Brandon Sanderson
Genre: Fantasy
Bit Of Info: Epic in all aspects. 

Just finished reading the last few books in the series (books 10-13), they are a vast improvement on books 7-9, the plot moves along at an alarming pace, prophecies that have been stated from the first few books become fulfilled, relationships evolve and other decay. Books 1-6 are great as well the plot moves along nicely and it's interesting to see the character development. 

Robert Jordan died in 2007 but has a had a friend and fellow writer Brandon Sanderson to continue the series that Jordan started in 1984. 
Sanderson's writing is more direct and I find easier to read, in saying that Jordan's style was full of detail and emotion which is probably why the series became 15 books and not the original planed 4 to 6 books (giant leap ay!). Even so the firs hundred pages or so it's hard to notice.

Another great thing about this book is that women are in power whilst men aren't sort of female chauvinist, also the magic is calculated and has a certain amount of logic to it unlike other "great" novels like Harry Potter where they just wave a wand.


----------



## mattmc (Dec 12, 2010)

Anything Matthew Reilly, btw about Matthew Reilly, he is writing a new 'Scarecrow' series novel due out christmas 2011, also anything Chris Kuzneski, probs my fave at the moment - major page turners by him that keep the action fast and the humour literarlly LAUGH OUT LOUD worthy. There is also another writer I like in Michael Byrnes. I have half a dozen Steve Berry books which I am 30 minutes from starting, and also a naval fiction author being Patrick Robinson, a no B.S author. Michael Crichton is also a favourite and Tom Cain. ALLLL OFFFF THEMMMM!!!!!

Also read, and I say it as an order, Between a Rock and a Hard Place. The book that created the movie 127 Hours. Read it.


----------



## MrHappy (Dec 14, 2010)

HILDY said:


> Anything with grug in it is great.


 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## junglecarpet (Dec 14, 2010)

Meg series by Steve Alten - fiction (is that the one thats not based on real events) about Great White Shark's prehistoric cousins still being alive today and terrorising humans. GREAT series, definitely recommend


----------



## chase77 (Dec 14, 2010)

fantasy
terry goodkind
Sword of truth series about 12 books
Richard grew up a woods guide only to discover when he's an adult that he's a wizard....


----------



## Tinky (Dec 16, 2010)

On the Terry Goodkind

Books start out good, however the last two have been draging the story out a bit much, (like what are we doing now, and who are we saving the world from this time.

Also the series on foxtel is "loosley based" on the story. Actually the first two episides were based on the boosk, then it became a remake of Zena, with different charaters.


----------



## MrHappy (Jan 13, 2011)

Vixen said:


> *Genre:* Fantasy / Scifi / Horror / Western
> *Author:* Stephen King
> *Title:* The Dark Tower (series of 7 books)
> *Bit of Info:* It's really too complex to describe in a few sentences, you will just have to read it and see for yourself, there's a reason it's my favorite novel hands down. A very basic summary: It follows the story of a 'gunslinger' on his quest to find a tower, which he believes will save the existence of his world and the universe.
> *Rating: * and an extra



With such a good rating I bought all seven books. I read the first and enjoyed it but was hoping the rest were more fast-paced. After the second book I'm hooked. Stephen King's a clever man. 
Thanks for the recommendation Vixen


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jan 13, 2011)

The Tomorrow Series - John Marsden
Tully - Paulina Simmons
The girl in times square - Paulina Simmons
My Booky Wook - Russell Brand


----------



## iamheretic (Jan 13, 2011)

These are some favourites from when i was younger (10-14) haven't read fiction in a while, lately it's been mainly third reich and tank books, but this has reminded me of my love for the fiction so i'll pop into the local book store soon and have a look around 

Thomas harris - Hannibal Rising

Minette Walters - The Chameleon's Shadow

Kent Anderson - Sympathy For The Devil

Garth Nix - The Old Kingdom Trilogy

I also remember my mum reading me ice station when i was about 5-6, i loved it.


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Jan 13, 2011)

Australis said:


> *Genre: * science / non-fiction
> 
> *Author: *Richard Dawkins - world renowned academic - biological theorist.
> 
> ...


 
+1.


----------



## Vixen (Jan 13, 2011)

MrHappy said:


> With such a good rating I bought all seven books. I read the first and enjoyed it but was hoping the rest were more fast-paced. After the second book I'm hooked. Stephen King's a clever man.
> Thanks for the recommendation Vixen


 
You're very welcome, glad you are liking it!


----------



## shell477 (Jan 13, 2011)

Anne Bishop - The Black Jewels Trilogy (Fantasy)

AMAZING!!! My all time favorite author because of these books. 

There is the main trilogy then several one off books.

They are just incredible. Has anybody else read these?


----------

